# Doesn't anything make you don't want to train?



## misshayley

Is there anything that really puts you off training?

Mood?

bad weather?

Maybe a little different for us girls as we get our monthly women's time but this month it's making me feel grotty and I just feel like getting into bed with a bar of chocolate and snuggling up and not moving .. And the thought of doing sit ups feels frightful

Is there anything that really puts a spanner in the works for training?

I've done a full day work had a nap and trying to peel myself up and into my gym kit..


----------



## Pkant2002

Sometimes when it's a Sunday session and you have had a long week at work my bed just screams for be to have a lie in and watch tv in bed. Once every three or four months but I always feel ultra guilty when I do, feel like I will become a fat slob over night.


----------



## misshayley

Pkant2002 said:


> Sometimes when it's a Sunday session and you have had a long week at work my bed just screams for be to have a lie in and watch tv in bed. Once every three or four months but I always feel ultra guilty when I do, feel like I will become a fat slob over night.


Haha sunday sessions over here only means one thing..pub! Aussies are crazy for Sunday sessions!

I will go to the gym as something is better than nothing so even If it's Just 40/50mins of cardio .. I got myself into this mess and I can only get myself out of it!


----------



## GShock

Sometimes I feel my age and dont fancy the gym but, when I get to the gym it's like flicking a switch, i've had great sessions on days when I didn't want to go at all.... :bounce:


----------



## Queenie

It's not different for women... I don't have 'monthly time' lol.

The only time I've ever not trained is if I can't get a babysitter... Though now my gym lets me take my boy there so literally nothing stops me


----------



## misshayley

RXQueenie said:


> It's not different for women... I don't have 'monthly time' lol.
> 
> The only time I've ever not trained is if I can't get a babysitter... Though now my gym lets me take my boy there so literally nothing stops me


Oooh Queenie wish I had took that option to not have this annoying time every 4 weeks! I normally just get on with it but every now and then I get disgusting tummy pains ! but what's got to be done will be done


----------



## Queenie

misshayley said:


> Oooh Queenie wish I had took that option to not have this annoying time every 4 weeks! I normally just get on with it but every now and then I get disgusting tummy pains ! but what's got to be done will be done


Just ask docs for a coil. Done!


----------



## misshayley

RXQueenie said:


> Just ask docs for a coil. Done!


Does it feel weird? Hmm I never really considered other options properly x


----------



## Queenie

misshayley said:


> Does it feel weird? Hmm I never really considered other options properly x


Can't feel it at all - look into it


----------



## MRSTRONG

or inject deca .


----------



## misshayley

RXQueenie said:


> Can't feel it at all - look into it


It's $80 just to see a doctor over here :/


----------



## misshayley

I did 40min cardio and some of my legs ... Now food film and snuggle in bed


----------



## k3z

Listen to your body! If it doesnt want to train, have a rest. Youll bounce back with more motivation and energy


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Just ask docs for a coil. Done!


She ain't got a flat battery and a car that will not start mate,i know it is cold and all........er,wrong thread,as you were....


----------



## misshayley

k3z said:


> Listen to your body! If it doesnt want to train, have a rest. Youll bounce back with more motivation and energy


I know babe but i would of just sat in my bed and felt bad for not even trying! I did some stuff just nothing that was going to irritate my tummy, hoping for a brighter day tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Fieryfilly

I don't have the dreaded monthlies either, had a hysterectomy in July and it was the best thing I ever did. before my op I would never have been able to train, was in terrible pain all the time, so I guess I'm lucky we have the good old NHS.

I agree that you should listen to your body, I didn't feel like going to the gym one day last week so thought f**k it, I'll have a day off, and felt so much better the next day for having a days rest.

your body is a wonderful thing but it's not a machine 

xx


----------



## 2004mark

Trying to figure out this thread title made my head hurt :lol:


----------



## misshayley

2004mark said:


> Trying to figure out this thread title made my head hurt :lol:


Worst worst WORST habit of mine is typing and clicking with out checking.. i dont seem to have those brain cells that tell me.. no hayley stop and read then post, Sorry! x


----------



## secondhandsoul

Yeah my periods stopped 9 months ago.....after my first cycle weirdly enough. Im also low body fat and training 5 days a week. Probably not a healthy thing but certainly don't miss it. The only thing that puts me off training is if I've had a barny with the Mrs. I still go training it's just never a great session when your mind is on something else. ;D


----------



## 2004mark

misshayley said:


> Worst worst WORST habit of mine is typing and clicking with out checking.. i dont seem to have those brain cells that tell me.. no hayley stop and read then post, Sorry! x


Ha, don't apologise... makes me feel bad lol


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Just ask docs for a coil. Done!





misshayley said:


> Does it feel weird? Hmm I never really considered other options properly x





RXQueenie said:


> Can't feel it at all - look into it


Coil.....doesnt it just sound brutal???!!!


----------



## misshayley

2004mark said:


> Ha, don't apologise... makes me feel bad lol


Dont feel bad silly! im just to quick at typing and my brain doesnt catch up lol x


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Coil.....doesnt it just sound brutal???!!!


Yeah it doesn't sound good at all. But it is


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Just ask docs for a coil. Done!





misshayley said:


> Does it feel weird? Hmm I never really considered other options properly x





RXQueenie said:


> Yeah it doesn't sound good at all. But it is


ive got this image of a metal snake wrapped around your cervix, hissing at an approaching bell end...


----------



## stone14

stress, depression, hangovers lol


----------



## Queenie

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ive got this image of a metal snake wrapped around your cervix, hissing at an approaching bell end...


Yeah it's kinda like that but silent hissing lol


----------



## biglbs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ive got this image of a metal snake wrapped around your cervix, hissing at an approaching bell end...


Not sure i want to have that good an imagination ,scary...


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Not sure i want to have that good an imagination ,scary...


Mcgru's mind is a scary place, but cosy nonetheless


----------



## PHMG

RXQueenie said:


> Mcgru's mind is a scary place, but cosy nonetheless


I do have some weird thoughts tbh.

Like the other day i spent 30mins thinking about a spanish looking woman f.ucking a horse and she was loving it....i then had to track down this video....and eventually i did


----------



## biglbs

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I do have some weird thoughts tbh.
> 
> Like the other day i spent 30mins thinking about a spanish looking woman f.ucking a horse and she was loving it....i then had to track down this video....and eventually i did


Nothing wrong there,only hourses for courses imo


----------



## Justkeeptrainin

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I do have some weird thoughts tbh.
> 
> Like the other day i spent 30mins thinking about a spanish looking woman f.ucking a horse and she was loving it....i then had to track down this video....and eventually i did


Reeeaaaaal cosy!!


----------



## Guest

I never am under motivated to weight train, just cardio days I sometimes dread.


----------



## C.Hill

The only time I don't wanna train is when I've literally eaten fcuk all food during the day, whether it be not having time as on the run or just zero appetite.


----------



## VanillaFace

I get days like that often, usually just from exhaustion and not eating properly but once I drag my fat ass into the gym I feel great when I'm done. But at that certain time of the month my joints get really stiff and sore, benching is a nightmare because my wrists hurt like he'll and running is terrible too because it feels like someone is stabbing me in the ankles- I just make sure I avoid those types of exercises when I'm 'on' lol

It is hard to find the motivation when your in one of those moods but take a few Pro Plus and a couple of cups of coffee and you'll be fine!


----------



## misshayley

VanillaFace said:


> I get days like that often, usually just from exhaustion and not eating properly but once I drag my fat ass into the gym I feel great when I'm done. But at that certain time of the month my joints get really stiff and sore, benching is a nightmare because my wrists hurt like he'll and running is terrible too because it feels like someone is stabbing me in the ankles- I just make sure I avoid those types of exercises when I'm 'on' lol
> 
> It is hard to find the motivation when your in one of those moods but take a few Pro Plus and a couple of cups of coffee and you'll be fine!


Thank god for proplus!!


----------



## Fieryfilly

misshayley said:


> Thank god for proplus!!


does Pro plus give anyone else the shakes?? I drink decaf tea and coffee, so I'm not overdosing on caffeine?


----------



## RACK

I rrreeeaaalllyy didn't want to get out of bed this morning and go do cardio but got up and did it anyway. I know I'd be more p1ssed off if I'd not done it


----------



## flinty90

RXQueenie said:


> It's not different for women... I don't have 'monthly time' lol.
> 
> The only time I've ever not trained is if I can't get a babysitter... Though now my gym lets me take my boy there so literally nothing stops me


yeah but IB still has to behave himself when you take him to gym pmsl...


----------



## Breda

can't train at the mo cos of a fractured collar bone but apart from injury nothin makes me not want to train... its the highlight of my day


----------



## LuLuJJ

Hot weather when its sticky and humid.. urg that makes it sooo hard to train i think.. Sometimes my anxiety cripples me into bed and i cant face leaving the house but the next day i feel awful if ive missed a session!


----------



## Queenie

flinty90 said:


> yeah but IB still has to behave himself when you take him to gym pmsl...


ha! IB doesnt behave himself anywhere... lol


----------



## Blinkey

A bit weird, but I usually lose the will to train just as I enter the Gym. I have to force myself through the door. But within a couple of minutes I am soon hammering the weights and loving every minute of it.


----------



## misshayley

The Vegetarian said:


> A bit weird, but I usually lose the will to train just as I enter the Gym. I have to force myself through the door. But within a couple of minutes I am soon hammering the weights and loving every minute of it.


I used to get this feeling but now I really enjoy training and pushing myself

Today I did quite a good weight session and I just thought

"this pain is temporary" and Just powered on


----------



## Zoe_baby

Once a month i find it extremely hard toattend the gym or zumba wen im on as i get bad tummy pains cramp . Just have my hot water bottle and bed and galaxy chocolate bars lots of them hehe


----------



## Musclegirl

Not been on here for AGES!

I've been ill for over a month now and working stupid hours so not had a chance to go. Being as tired and as **** feeling as I am right now is making me not want to go.

I've lost a load of size and been told I look skinny. I hate it. Next week I'll hopefully be over this cold I have and I can hit it again.


----------

